

Motorola Google Smartphone A 'Game Changer' - mtgx
http://smarthouse.com.au/Phones/Industry/S4N6N7B8

======
byoung2
_It has software features and capabilities that are not available on a Samsung
Galaxy smartphone or Apple iPhone. The software is really powerful and it
pulls together Google services like no other manufacturer has done in the
past_

If it is software that makes this phone special, why couldn't it be duplicated
on another Android phone? Unless I'm missing something, the hardware shouldn't
make much of a difference if the goal is to tie together Google services in a
unique way.

EDIT: one thing that came to mind would be a physical +1 button that could be
used to +1 anything, from a picture in your gallery, to a web page you're
viewing, to a restaurant where you're currently located.

------
catenate
Not really interested in Motorola phones since they screwed me over with no
Android update for my Photon. I'll be looking to Samsung 4, I think, since my
wife has been happy with the III.

